# safari + sites flash : plantage du mac (tait "myspace")



## JPTK (25 Novembre 2006)

Je tra&#238;ne souvent sur myspace en ce moment et rien de tel pour faire planter safari et mon mac apr&#232;s coup... impossible de forcer &#224; quitter safari, j'ai la roue color&#233;e, oblig&#233; de red&#233;marrer sauvagement. C'est apparemment les pages bien lourdes avec les slides show en flash, avec en plus le lecteur de zik flash, &#231;a pardonne pas, &#231;a n'arr&#234;te pas, je sais pas d'o&#249; vient le soucis mais c'est lourd...:sleep: 

Il me semble pourtant avoir la derni&#232;re version du lecteur flash et d'ailleurs avec Firefox pas de soucis apparemment.

D'ailleurs les fois o&#249; j'anticipe rapidement le plantage de safari et que je le force &#224; quitter avant que ce soit impossible et bien malgr&#233; tout OSX continue de ramer, le dock par exemple n'est plus fluide, les fen&#234;tres qui s'ouvrent non plus, comme si la ram &#233;tait satur&#233;e ou le CPU, pourtant le moniteur d'activit&#233; ne montre rien de suspect. :mouais: mis &#224; part le kernel task et windoz server qui prennent plus de 1 go chacun de m&#233;moire virtuelle.

10.4.8., 1,5 go de ram.


----------



## boodou (25 Novembre 2006)

Il paraît que si tu boot sous Windows et que tu surf avec IE ça marche nickel !


----------



## stephaaanie (25 Novembre 2006)

une seule solution : revenir à Panther :rateau:   , mon vieux Safari supporte tous mes voyages sur Myspafe, même quand y'a plein de vidéos, de slide, et tout et tout.

   

Bon ok, je fais pas avancer le chmilblick, ceci était donc ma dernière contribution au problème.

Bonne chance.


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2006)

_super deux r&#233;ponses bazard&#233;es...

j'avais aussi remarqu&#233; que Safari quittait inopin&#233;ment alors j'utilise firefox pour aller visiter MySpace. 
_


----------



## jeff1er (3 Décembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je traîne souvent sur myspace en ce moment et rien de tel pour faire planter safari et mon mac après coup... impossible de forcer à quitter safari, j'ai la roue colorée, obligé de redémarrer sauvagement. C'est apparemment les pages bien lourdes avec les slides show en flash, avec en plus le lecteur de zik flash, ça pardonne pas, ça n'arrête pas, je sais pas d'où vient le soucis mais c'est lourd...:sleep:




Salut,

J'ai exactement le même problème à la fois sur un PB alu 1,25 avec 1,5Go de ram (y compris sur un compte utilisateur sans extensions), et aussi un iMac G3, les deux en 10.4.8, sur un safari en Version 2.0.4 (419.3).
Le problème semble bien lié à Flash, puisqu'en désactivant le plugin, le problème disparait. J'ai bien essayé de rétrograder Flash player en version inférieure (8), le problème, s'il est moins fréquent survient de également.
Je cherche de mon côté et reviendrai sur le forum si j'ai des nouvelles


----------



## jeff1er (3 Décembre 2006)

Je me r&#233;pond &#224; moi-m&#234;me, avec un piste int&#233;ressante qui semble donner des r&#233;sultats : Il semble que Quicktime &#8212; qui sait g&#233;rer Flash lui-m&#234;me &#8212; entre en conflit avec le plugin. En lisant quelques articles, j'ai essay&#233; de d&#233;sactiver la lecture de Flash avec Quicktime de la fa&#231;on suivante; Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Quicktime,  onglet &#171; avanc&#233; &#187;, &#171; r&#233;glages MIME &#187;,  d&#233;ployer  &#171; Divers&#8230; &#187; et d&#233;cocher  &#171; m&#233;dias Flash &#187;.

Cela semble fonctionner sur des pages qui plantaient (je teste d'autres pages &#224; probl&#232;me).  Inconv&#233;nient: le superbe r&#233;veil anim&#233; dans les messages d'alarme d'iCal n'appara&#238;t plus :-(
Mais si &#231;a peut r&#233;soudre notre souci, c'est un moindre mal.

J'avais effectivement constat&#233; lors de la mise &#224; jour en 10.4.8 que cette case n'&#233;tait pas coch&#233;, et, en suivant un article de MacosXHints, je l'avais coch&#233; de nouveau, justement pour l'apparence des alarmes iCal.


----------



## JPTK (29 Janvier 2007)

jeff1er a dit:


> Je me répond à moi-même, avec un piste intéressante qui semble donner des résultats : Il semble que Quicktime  qui sait gérer Flash lui-même  entre en conflit avec le plugin. En lisant quelques articles, j'ai essayé de désactiver la lecture de Flash avec Quicktime de la façon suivante; Dans les préférences de Quicktime,  onglet « avancé », « réglages MIME »,  déployer  « Divers » et décocher  « médias Flash ».
> 
> Cela semble fonctionner sur des pages qui plantaient (je teste d'autres pages à problème).  *Inconvénient: le superbe réveil animé dans les messages d'alarme d'iCal n'apparaît plus :-(*
> Mais si ça peut résoudre notre souci, c'est un moindre mal.
> ...




Ok merci, et c'est le seul inconvénient ou on risque d'en trouver d'autres ?


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2007)

jeff1er a dit:


> Je me répond à moi-même, avec un piste intéressante qui semble donner des résultats : Il semble que Quicktime  qui sait gérer Flash lui-même  entre en conflit avec le plugin. En lisant quelques articles, j'ai essayé de désactiver la lecture de Flash avec Quicktime de la façon suivante; Dans les préférences de Quicktime,  onglet « avancé », « réglages MIME »,  déployer  « Divers » et décocher  « médias Flash ».
> 
> Cela semble fonctionner sur des pages qui plantaient (je teste d'autres pages à problème).  Inconvénient: le superbe réveil animé dans les messages d'alarme d'iCal n'apparaît plus :-(
> Mais si ça peut résoudre notre souci, c'est un moindre mal.
> ...




Je viens encore de planter méchant tout le mac... :hein: :hein: :hein: 
Et chez moi c'est pas coché le flash dans les pref mime.... ça devient lourd à force...


----------



## tiin (1 Février 2007)

j'ai le même soucis avec myspace et safari...
je n'ai pas de solution miracle, la seule astuce que j'ai trouvé pour éviter de devoir redémarer mon macbook est de passer par le menu "forcer a quitter les applications" en pressant "alt+pomme+escape" car l'option "forcer a quitter" du clique droit ne focntionne pas...


----------



## Alycastre (1 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je viens encore de planter méchant tout le mac... :hein: :hein: :hein:
> Et chez moi c'est pas coché le flash dans les pref mime.... ça devient lourd à force...



Je viens te consoler ... Un peu   J'ai exactement le même problème depuis deux mois environ, et j'ai tout essayé , mais quand je dis tout, c'est vraiment tout !!!  
Jusqu'au reformatage ! Le premier de ma vie de MacUser, !!!!
Et bien le problème reste entier :affraid: 
C'est bien un problème avec le flash et Safari , car pas avec Firefox, mais désolé pour les amoureux du renard, j'ai beau l'avoir essayé durant  plusieurs semaines, je préfère encore larguer ma session, parce que Safari a mis le merdier que supporter la lenteur et la typo nulle du fox écarlate :rose: 
Je navigue à vue comme dans un champ de mines, et les sites qui fâchent, je drague l'adresse sur le renard, en désespoir de cause.....
Quépassa ????? Grand mystère Mais cela commence en effet à être lourd, comme tu le dis


----------



## Alycastre (1 Février 2007)

tiin a dit:


> j'ai le même soucis avec myspace et safari...
> je n'ai pas de solution miracle, la seule astuce que j'ai trouvé pour éviter de devoir redémarer mon macbook est de passer par le menu "forcer a quitter les applications" en pressant "alt+pomme+escape" car l'option "forcer a quitter" du clique droit ne focntionne pas...


Ben chez moi, cela gicle peut être les apps, mais le Dock disjoncte quand même, il met deux plombes a sortir, saccade: inutilisable, et si je renvois Safari, ce sera le plantage définitif de la machine à très court terme... Mais si j'arrive à maîtriser la chose assez rapidement, avant le blocage total, fermer et rouvrir la session suffit ... Pas besoin de redémarrer la machine ..... :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Ben chez moi, cela gicle peut &#234;tre les apps, mais le Dock disjoncte quand m&#234;me, il met deux plombes a sortir, saccade: inutilisable, et si je renvois Safari, ce sera le plantage d&#233;finitif de la machine &#224; tr&#232;s court terme... Mais si j'arrive &#224; ma&#238;triser la chose assez rapidement, avant le blocage total, fermer et rouvrir la session suffit ... Pas besoin de red&#233;marrer la machine ..... :hosto: :hosto: :hosto:



Exactement pareil, si dans le meilleur des cas j'arrive &#224; forcer safari &#224; quitter avant le gel total (faut r&#233;agir vite) et bien tout mouline dans le semoule quand m&#234;me comme si le mac &#233;tait satur&#233;, pas la peine... obliger de rebooter ou de fermer la session.

A croire que tout le monde ne s'en plaint pas, alors sp&#233;cifique aux G4 ?? En tout cas Alem se plaint du m&#234;me probl&#232;me mais lui sur Firefox, comme quoi... :mouais:


----------



## flotow (2 Février 2007)

J'ai eu des crashs de saf moi, mais ca c'est resolu rapidement, et sans reboot. FF, bof, et c'est pareil que Saf, lent quand l'app n'est pas au premier plan.
Opera, oui, mais pareil


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai eu des crashs de saf moi, mais ca c'est resolu rapidement, et sans reboot. FF, bof, et c'est pareil que Saf, lent quand l'app n'est pas au premier plan.
> Opera, oui, mais pareil




Ouai mais &#231;a on s'en fout, nous l&#224; on parle d'un bug qui fait que tu peux planter 365 jours sur 365 avec ton mac si tu surfes sur les pages myspace et cie, et si seulement l'application quittait, &#231;a irait, je m'en foutrais presque, mais &#231;a me bloque le mac en entier !

Hier &#231;a m'est arriv&#233; alors que j'avais un upload de 150 mo en cours sur 1 heure, du coup j'ai laiss&#233; finir l'upload et j'ai laiss&#233; la roue color&#233;e pendant tout ce temps, je pouvais rien faire du tout, je surfais alors sur mon powerbook, en passant devant et en essayant plusieurs fois j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; faire un poussif "forcer &#224; quitter l'appli" et &#231;a a fini par march&#233;, cependant le mac moulinait, tout &#233;tait saccad&#233; et quand j'ouvrais des fen&#234;tres du finder, j'en voyais qu'une partie.... donc j'ai attendu la fin de l'upload et reboot :mouais:

T'es en 10.4.8. ?


----------



## Alycastre (2 Février 2007)

En fait, le crash peut venir d'un seul coup ou petit &#224; petit ....
Parfois je sens que la visite d'une page ou d'un site, a l&#233;g&#232;rement alt&#233;r&#233; l'affichage du Dock ????? Et dans ce cas l&#224;, je suis quasiment s&#251;r, que la cata est tr&#232;s proche ...  Un peu de surf suppl&#233;mentaire et basta 

il serait int&#233;ressant de faire des stats : machines, version d'OS ....

iMac G4 800 
10.4.8
Safari 2.0.4(419.3)


----------



## tiin (2 Février 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> En fait, le crash peut venir d'un seul coup ou petit à petit ....
> Parfois je sens que la visite d'une page ou d'un site, a légèrement altéré l'affichage du Dock ????? Et dans ce cas là, je suis quasiment sûr, que la cata est très proche ...  Un peu de surf supplémentaire et basta
> 
> il serait intéressant de faire des stats : machines, version d'OS ....



pour les stats:

machine: macbook 1,83 ghz, coreduo, 512 ddr2
OS: 10.4.8
safari:2.0.4(419.3)
type de bug: blocage de safari, possibilité de quitter via alt+pomme+escape, une fois que l'application est quitter il n'y a plus de problème, pas de problème de dock, pas besoin de rebooter l'ordi.

si ça peut aider...


----------



## macario (2 Février 2007)

Même souci de plantage ,imposobilité de quiter obligé de faire alt +pomme+ esc .C'est sourtout quand je suis sur power point , player (pages lourdes avec audio) .Je suis sur G5.
J'espere que la nouvelle maj reglera ce probléme .


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2007)

Allez hop j'ai encore eu droit à mon blocage quasi qutotidien avec safari, s'en est trop, j'utilise firefox.


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Allez hop j'ai encore eu droit à mon blocage quasi qutotidien avec safari, s'en est trop, j'utilise firefox.



Je teste depuis ce matin Shiira (Safari "like") et tout se passe bien....:rateau: 
Perso, je le préfère cent fois à Firefox ...
En attendant une explication rationnelle sur ce bug étrange .


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je teste depuis ce matin Shiira (Safari "like") et tout se passe bien....:rateau:
> Perso, je le pr&#233;f&#232;re cent fois &#224; Firefox ...
> En attendant une explication rationnelle sur ce bug &#233;trange .



Ah g&#233;nial j'avais oubli&#233; que j'avais un bug sur FF qui faisait que 1 fois sur 2 je pouvais pas &#233;crire de texte :rateau::rateau::rateau: Nan mais piti&#233; quoi, j'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre sous windoz l&#224; :hein:

Oui Shira est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien, mais bon quel avenir a-t-il et puis en plus pas de correction ortho int&#233;gr&#233;e je crois


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2007)

Je suis aller me promener sur le site de MySpace, et effectivement, j'ai des plantages r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s avec Safari. Ils interviennent assez rapidement; Safari se contente de quitter inopin&#233;ment (sans me bloquer tout l'ordi).
Avec Firefox, aucun probl&#232;me. Je n'ai pas essay&#233; les autres navigateurs.

PB G4 1.5 Ghz 1.25 Go ram, Safari 2.0.4 (OS X.4.8).


----------



## Cafefroid (3 Février 2007)

Salut,
Je vais faire un peu de pub pour le navigateur gratuit Op&#233;ra car il est rapide et j'ai remarqu&#233; que les applis en Flash, avec Op&#233;ra, prennent moins de puissance CPU qu'avec Safari ou Firefox. Le seul hic est qu'Opera n'est pas en libre, il est gratuit mais pas en libre.


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah g&#233;nial j'avais oubli&#233; que j'avais un bug sur FF qui faisait que 1 fois sur 2 je pouvais pas &#233;crire de texte :rateau::rateau::rateau: Nan mais piti&#233; quoi, j'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre sous windoz l&#224; :hein:
> 
> Oui Shira est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bien, mais bon quel avenir a-t-il et puis en plus pas de correction ortho int&#233;gr&#233;e je crois



Juste pour patienter ... 



divoli a dit:


> Je suis aller me promener sur le site de MySpace, et effectivement, j'ai des plantages r&#233;p&#233;t&#233;s avec Safari.



Je ne vais pas sur MySpace, et Safari plante sur des sites apparemment anodins...


----------



## tiin (3 Février 2007)

Cafefroid a dit:


> Salut,
> Je vais faire un peu de pub pour le navigateur gratuit Opéra car il est rapide et j'ai remarqué que les applis en Flash, avec Opéra, prennent moins de puissance CPU qu'avec Safari ou Firefox. Le seul hic est qu'Opera n'est pas en libre, il est gratuit mais pas en libre.


tu entends quoi par gratuit mais pas en libre?


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je ne vais pas sur MySpace, et Safari plante sur des sites apparemment anodins...



En fait, j'utilise quasiment toujours Firefox, donc je ne me rend pas compte de ces probl&#232;mes. 

Mais en lisant les forums &#224; droite &#224; gauche (pas seulement sur MacG&#233, il semble qu'il y ait de gros soucis entre Safari et les pages abondantes en flash.

En attendant qu'Apple r&#232;gle ces probl&#232;mes...


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2007)

Shiira 2 est impressionnant, mais pas exempt de bugs... de plus je sais pas comment installer le patch pour qu'il soit en fran&#231;ais, je sais pas quoi faire de ce dossier et tous les &#233;l&#233;ments qu'il contient, quelqu'un sait ? MErci 

ps : &#231;a lag &#224; fond macg depuis hier non ? Ou alors c'est shiira qu'aime pas macg ?


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Shiira 2 est impressionnant, mais pas exempt de bugs... de plus je sais pas comment installer le patch pour qu'il soit en fran&#231;ais, je sais pas quoi faire de ce dossier et tous les &#233;l&#233;ments qu'il contient, quelqu'un sait ? MErci
> 
> ps : &#231;a lag &#224; fond macg depuis hier non ? Ou alors c'est shiira qu'aime pas macg ?



Bah il faut demander &#224; Pascalformac, le sp&#233;cialiste de Shiira sur MacG&#233; coucou.

Et oui, &#231;a lag effectivement, ind&#233;pendamment du navigateur...


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Shiira 2 est impressionnant, mais pas exempt de bugs... de plus je sais pas comment installer le patch pour qu'il soit en fran&#231;ais, je sais pas quoi faire de ce dossier et tous les &#233;l&#233;ments qu'il contient, quelqu'un sait ? MErci
> 
> ps : &#231;a lag &#224; fond macg depuis hier non ? Ou alors c'est shiira qu'aime pas macg ?



Faut savoir que le patch fran&#231;ais concerne la version 1.2.2 ....  
Il faut placer le dossier French.lproj dans /Shiira.app/Contents/Resources
En effet, la version 2 semble prometteuse, mais son &#233;volution d&#233;finitive tra&#238;ne un peu ... plein de bugs et de fonctions inaccessibles.
Mais bon, wait and see   La 1.2.2 me convient bien pour l'instant.
J'ai l'impression d'&#234;tre sous Safari ... Par contre, la gestion des RSS, pas top !!
Et MacG lage un max ce matin :rose:


----------



## Alycastre (3 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> et puis en plus pas de correction ortho intégrée je crois



Intégré non, mais marche très bien avec l'intégration d'Antidote


----------



## Cafefroid (3 Février 2007)

tiin a dit:


> tu entends quoi par gratuit mais pas en libre?



C'est-à-dire qu'il n'est pas comme Firefox dont les sources (codes) sont ouvertes à tous les programmeurs qui seraient prêts à l'améliorer, le sécuriser. Opéra, même gratuit, appartient à une société.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2007)

Je me suis touours demand&#233; pourquoi les boutons &#233;taient si moches (pixellis&#233;s) sur FF


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je me suis touours demandé pourquoi les boutons étaient si moches (pixellisés) sur FF



Chez moi, ils n'apparaissent pas pixellisés. Et quel rapport avec les icônes de messages de MacGé ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Chez moi, ils n'apparaissent pas pixellis&#233;s. Et quel rapport avec les ic&#244;nes de messages de MacG&#233; ?



Les boutons &#224; cocher ?? 
Les boutons du bas sont eux tout simplement carr&#233;s et laids, c'est pour les arrondis que FF a du mal.
Les ic&#244;nes c'est donc juste une illustration de ma "critique", si tu compares avec Safari il y a pas photo.

SAFARI :








Firefox :


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les boutons à cocher ??
> Les boutons du bas sont eux tout simplement carrés et laids, c'est pour les arrondis que FF a du mal.
> Les icônes c'est donc juste une illustration de ma "critique", si tu compares avec Safari il y a pas photo.



Oui, effectivement . Je sais qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes d'affichage avec FF (comme avec d'autres navigateurs).

Fais ce test; Safari 2 s'en sort bien mieux que FF2...


----------



## Alycastre (4 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Les boutons à cocher ??
> Les boutons du bas sont eux tout simplement carrés et laids, c'est pour les arrondis que FF a du mal.
> Les icônes c'est donc juste une illustration de ma "critique", si tu compares avec Safari il y a pas photo.



+1 .... L'affichage dans FF est calamiteux, c'est dommageable pour un navigateur alternatif plutôt interresessant.
Je continu sur Shiira, tant que le problème sous Safari ne sera pas résolu.


----------



## Cafefroid (5 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, effectivement . Je sais qu'il peut y avoir des problèmes d'affichage avec FF (comme avec d'autres navigateurs).
> 
> Fais ce test; Safari 2 s'en sort bien mieux que FF2...



Opéra s'en sort nickel de ce test... c'est bien ? Il y a d'autres drogues à essayer ?


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)

Bah Firefox s'en sort mal, certes. Mais je surfe r&#233;guli&#232;rement avec FF, et je n'ai jamais eu de probl&#232;mes majeurs d'affichages. Pour moi, je n'en vois pas l'importance. Ce n'est qu'un d&#233;tail par rapport &#224; ce que m'apporte ce navigateur.

D&#233;tail qui finira bien par &#234;tre corrig&#233;.


Ceci dit, on s'&#233;loigne du sujet de d&#233;part...


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

Bon 2 jours de firefox là et :

- des bugs dans les champs textes parfois, c'est pas réactif, le curseur réagit pas tout de suite ou l'affichage déconne un peu, comme dans thunderbird parfois.
- mes 1000 signets + favicons sont moins bien gérés que dans safari, un peu moins réactif quand je navige rapidement dans les 30 dossiers de signets.
- une certain lourdeur quand il y a plusieurs pages, quelques onglets, c'est moins réactif que safari une fois de plus, sur mon modeste pm G4 1 ghz.
- la correction orthographique ne fonctionne plus et je fais donc plein de fautes :rateau:


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon 2 jours de firefox là et :
> 
> - des bugs dans les champs textes parfois, c'est pas réactif, le curseur réagit pas tout de suite ou l'affichage déconne un peu, comme dans thunderbird parfois.
> - mes 1000 signets + favicons sont moins bien gérés que dans safari, un peu moins réactif quand je navige rapidement dans les 30 dossiers de signets.
> ...



Ouh là, je n'ai rien de tout cela. 

Tu peux aussi consulter ce forum pour les problèmes spécifiques à FF et TB.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

J'ai essayé tous les navigateurs et je reviens à Safari, malgré les plantages incontournables et insupportables du mac entier, je croise les doigts pour une amélioration lors de la 10.4.9.


----------



## Alycastre (12 Février 2007)

Tu es courageux et opiniâtre ...  
Tant qu'Apple ne résoudra le problème, je reste sous Shiira, même si il ne vaut pas Safari, mais fermez la session une à deux fois par jour, cela me gonfle .... :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tu es courageux et opini&#226;tre ...
> Tant qu'Apple ne r&#233;soudra le probl&#232;me, je reste sous Shiira, m&#234;me si il ne vaut pas Safari, mais fermez la session une &#224; deux fois par jour, cela me gonfle .... :mouais:




Nan nan... je suis juste trop habitu&#233; &#224; la correction orthographique en cours de frappe :rateau: 
Alors j'utilise FF en arri&#232;re plan, pour les sites d&#233;licats...


----------



## tiin (23 Mars 2007)

alors voilà j'ai un nouveau problème avec myspace...
j'arrives a allez consulter des pages myspace, mais il met désormais impossible de me connecter sur mon compte, lorsque je rentre mon id et mon mot de passe, je tombe sur cette page dont j'ai fait un screen shot, si quelqu'un peut m'aider...


http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/309/myspaceshoothq7.png


----------



## the soap pistol (23 Mars 2007)

Même problème sur myspace , en attendant une solution , firefox fonctionne nickel , à suivre donc .....


----------



## tiin (23 Mars 2007)

ok merci pour l'info! 

je vais prendre firefox en attendant une mise a jour de safari...


----------



## tiin (23 Mars 2007)

hum j'aurais une petite question avec firefox,
comment faire pour mettre firefox comme naviguateur par défaut?


----------



## the soap pistol (23 Mars 2007)

Preferences de firefox /general / et tout en bas et voila .


----------



## the soap pistol (24 Mars 2007)

Bon sinon sur safari , nouvelle solution effacer tout les cookies dans les prefs et c'est reparti mon Kiki .


----------



## titinium (1 Avril 2007)

bonsoir,

je crois que j'ai trouv&#233; comment faire fonctionner flash avec Safari. J'ai t&#233;lecharg&#233; la derni&#232;re version de flash player sur le site d'adobe. Avant de l'installer j'ai fait une recherche et vir&#233; tout les fichiers flash pr&#233;existant dans le dossier "Internet Plug-Ins", vider la corbeille. Puis installer le Flash player t&#233;lecharger pr&#233;cedement (auparavent petit probl&#232;me d'autorisation lors de l'installe, donc r&#233;paration par utilitaire de DD). Et voila &#231;a marche parfaitement.....

Je suis sur un MacBook intel.
J'attends vos comentaires 

ps: je viens de remarquer quand m&#234;me que certaine anim flash avaient du mal &#224; passer


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

titinium a dit:


> J'attends vos comentaires



Déjà fait ta manip, sans succès, problème idem.


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

the soap pistol a dit:


> Preferences de firefox /general / et tout en bas et voila .



Ou dans safari > menu safari > pref >général > nav par défaut : Firefox.


----------



## Alycastre (2 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Déjà fait ta manip, sans succès, problème idem.


Oui moi aussi j'ai rêvé un moment !!!!! Mais non, nada :mouais: 
Par contre, dans ma quête permanente.... Je viens (hier) de virer deux trois choses, juste pour voir ????
- Quartz Composer.webplugin
- VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
- et un plugin PithHelmet

Et ...... depuis safari roule même sur YouTube ou DailyMotion !!!! Pour combien de temps ?
J'attends le "crash" Je vous tiens informé.


----------



## tiin (2 Avril 2007)

tiin a dit:


> alors voilà j'ai un nouveau problème avec myspace...
> j'arrives a allez consulter des pages myspace, mais il met désormais impossible de me connecter sur mon compte, lorsque je rentre mon id et mon mot de passe, je tombe sur cette page dont j'ai fait un screen shot, si quelqu'un peut m'aider...
> 
> 
> http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/309/myspaceshoothq7.png





concernant ce problème d'accés a ma page myspace, j'ai envoyé un mail au webmaster du site la semaine dernière et il m'a répondu aujourd'hui, tout est arrangé pour ce connecter sur son compte! 

je vais tout de même faire quelques essaie pour voir si le problème de blocage+redémarrage obligatoire persiste... espèrons que non!


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Oui moi aussi j'ai rêvé un moment !!!!! Mais non, nada :mouais:
> Par contre, dans ma quête permanente.... Je viens (hier) de virer deux trois choses, juste pour voir ????
> - Quartz Composer.webplugin
> - VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
> ...




Oui tu nous diras... le plus space dans l'histoire c'est le peu de personnes concernées, on peut pas dire qu'on fasse un tabac avec ce sujet et surtout le fait que seul SAFARI merdoie vraiment... même Shiira qui est quasi un clone de Safari (en mieux diront certains) gèrent sans problèmes ces pages :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (2 Avril 2007)

Je surf comme un "malade" depuis ce matin sur tout ce que je trouve comme site "charg&#233;s"  en flash et autres, et .... no probl&#232;mes ??? Plus de freezes, plus de blocages de l'applis .....
Je touche ma table (en bois :rateau: ) &#224; deux mains ....

J'ai comme l'impression que ce serait " Quartz Composer.webplugin " qui mettrait le B****L ???


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je surf comme un "malade" depuis ce matin sur tout ce que je trouve comme site "chargés"  en flash et autres, et .... no problèmes ??? Plus de freezes, plus de blocages de l'applis .....
> Je touche ma table (en bois :rateau: ) à deux mains ....
> 
> J'ai comme l'impression que ce serait " Quartz Composer.webplugin " qui mettrait le B****L ???



Tu vas encore me donner de faux espoir ! 
BOn allez j'essaie


----------



## tiin (2 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui tu nous diras... le plus space dans l'histoire c'est le peu de personnes concernées, on peut pas dire qu'on fasse un tabac avec ce sujet et surtout le fait que seul SAFARI merdoie vraiment... même Shiira qui est quasi un clone de Safari (en mieux diront certains) gèrent sans problèmes ces pages :mouais:




ben moi je n'ai plus aucun bug avec safari, pourtant je n'ai fait aucune mis a jour du log...

mais c'est clair apparement pas tout le monde a eu ce type de soucis, moi ça chié uniquement sur myspace, mais youtube et dayli marchaient et marchent toujours niquel...


en tout cas ça fait plaisir parce que firefox je ne supportes pas!


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

J'utilise safari depuis ce midi, je surf de temps en temps sur myspace et youtube, j'enclenche plusieurs vidéo en même temps, j'ouvre pleins de pages, et rien !  Ca plante pas  Mais bon je crie pas victoire trop vite... :mouais: 

C'est quoi au fait ce plug-in ? Il vient d'où ?


----------



## Alycastre (2 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'utilise safari depuis ce midi, je surf de temps en temps sur myspace et youtube, j'enclenche plusieurs vid&#233;o en m&#234;me temps, j'ouvre pleins de pages, et rien !  Ca plante pas  Mais bon je crie pas victoire trop vite... :mouais:
> 
> C'est quoi au fait ce plug-in ? Il vient d'o&#249; ?


Pareil .... 
QuartzComposer c'est cela ...
Le plugin vir&#233; date du 02/12/06... Bizarre, sur le Tiger de ma femme, il est de juin 06 !!! Et elle n'as pas de probl&#232;me .....
Cette fois, je crois que l'on est *BON*   

Edit: depuis, j'ai trouv&#233; ceci sur les forums ....
" _... Cette mise &#224; jour a &#233;t&#233; publi&#233;e le 19 d&#233;cembre. Elle concerne une faille pouvant &#234;tre exploit&#233;e par une applet Java utilisant QuickTime pour Java en interaction avec Quartz Composer.

Il est alors possible r&#233;cup&#233;rer vers le site web d'origine des images pouvant contenir des informations locales. Cette mise &#224; jour r&#233;sout le probl&#232;me en interdisant les compositions Quartz Composer dans les applets Java non sign&#233;es. Toutefois ceci n'emp&#234;che pas l'utilisation d'applets Java non sign&#233;es au niveau local, qui ne pr&#233;sente aucun risque. ..._"

Encore une chose, reste &#224; savoir le type de machine utilis&#233;e par les malchanceux comme nous ??? 
iMac G4 800 Mghz sous 10.4.9 (mais d&#233;j&#224; probl&#232;me avec 10.4.8


----------



## tiin (2 Avril 2007)

macbook 1,83 ghz 512ddr 10.4.9
mais je ne crois pas que ça planté sous 10.4.8...


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis nouvelle (sur ce forum) pcq coté mac j'en ai tjs eu un meme si jamais vraiment bidouillé mon mac (il marchait bien...), mais aujourd'hui catastrophe!
Je vous explique je voulais me connecter à mon espace perso sur le site planetvertbaudet.fr et j'ai cette page qui arrive (le meme type que tiin)...
Alors j'ai essayé tt ce que vous avez dit (moi j'ai pas de quartz 'chais pas quoi plugin ni aucun des autres), j'ai mis à jour flash player, security update, j'ai tenté le coup avec internet explorer, safari, firefox, shiira, opera, rien ne marche! 
Bref j'ai l'impression d'avoir tt essayé, j'ai besoin de vos lumières...


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

flo154 a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> je suis nouvelle (sur ce forum) pcq cot&#233; mac j'en ai tjs eu un meme si jamais vraiment bidouill&#233; mon mac (il marchait bien...), mais aujourd'hui catastrophe!
> Je vous explique je voulais me connecter &#224; mon espace perso sur le site planetvertbaudet.fr et j'ai cette page qui arrive (le meme type que tiin)...
> ...





Je pense surtout que &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir avec les probl&#232;mes qu'on &#233;voque ici...

En plus le site est inaccessible m&#234;me pour moi en tant que visiteur donc je pense que le soucis est temporaire. Qu'un site soit inacessible un jour &#231;a arrive fr&#233;quemment quand m&#234;me...


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

dsl si je suis pas au bon endroit, j'avais l'impression que c'était le sujet qui s'approchait le plus (pcq ce site est aussi plein d'animations flash alors je pensais que ça pouvait être ça) mais j'ai contacté les administrataeurs du site (j'ai un contact direct) et eux me disent qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire que ça vient de moi...
Si c'est pas des animations flash que ça vient mon pb est ce que qqn sait ce que ça pourrait être? et du coup si je dois aller chercher de l'aide ailleurs, ou si je peux essayer des choses tt de suite.
dsl d'insister sur ce forum si c pas le bon, ms c'est pour un boulot, donc c'est vraiment important pour moi.

merci d'avance.


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

flo154 a dit:


> dsl si je suis pas au bon endroit, j'avais l'impression que c'était le sujet qui s'approchait le plus (pcq ce site est aussi plein d'animations flash alors je pensais que ça pouvait être ça) mais j'ai contacté les administrataeurs du site (j'ai un contact direct) et eux me disent qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire que ça vient de moi...
> Si c'est pas des animations flash que ça vient mon pb est ce que qqn sait ce que ça pourrait être? et du coup si je dois aller chercher de l'aide ailleurs, ou si je peux essayer des choses tt de suite.
> dsl d'insister sur ce forum si c pas le bon, ms c'est pour un boulot, donc c'est vraiment important pour moi.
> 
> merci d'avance.



donne nous le lien du site mais pour l'instant perso j'arrive même pas à accéder à Planet Vert Baudet via google donc j'imagine que le problème pas lié seulement à toi.

Par contre VertBaudet.fr semble fonctionner.


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

voici l'url:

http://www.planet.vertbaudet.com/

pour s'identifier il faut cliquer à gauche sur "déjà inscrit? connectez-vous", ou au centre, sur "accéder à ma planète"

moi j'arrive à accéder à certaines pages du site mais impossible de lire les articles (j'ai une page d'erreur du site, ms ça fait 4 jours que ça dure et d'après aux c'est pas du site que ça vient).

Je peux te donner mes identifiants par mail ou sur msn si tu arrives à plus de choses que moi.


----------



## divoli (2 Avril 2007)

Ben...

[URL=http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clich20070402221049hy7.png]
	
[/URL]


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

avant qu'on me le fasse remarquer, oui je sais ce forum n'est pas une hotline, mais je suis vraiment desepérée et franchement à bout de nerfs, j'aimerais bien m'en sortir tte seule comme une grande mais vraiment là ça me dépasse complètement


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

oui ben voilà c'est cette page "ooops" qui m'apparait qd j'essaie d'aller lire les articles

bon eh ben qqpart ça me rassure, c pas de la faute mon mac, il est pas malade, c'est dejà ça.


----------



## divoli (2 Avril 2007)

Plut&#244;t que les administateurs qui font, j'ai l'impression, simplement office d'h&#233;bergeurs, as-tu essay&#233; de contacter le cr&#233;ateur du blog en question ? 

Le probl&#232;me vient &#224; mon avis de la personne qui tient ce blog.


_Ceci dit, c'est vrai que tu aurais d&#251; cr&#233;er un nouveau topic pour ton probl&#232;me. Il faudra y penser la prochaine fois.
_


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

bon eh ben j'y vais de ce click (créer un topic).

Il semblerait que les personnes que j'ai eu sont les responsables du site (ceux qui ont accès à la modération, qui mettent en ligne les articles et qui sont censés pouvoir régler les bugs... hum).
Je les recontacterai demain pour en savoir plus (en leur signalant que je suis loin d'être la seule à avoir ce problème) mais ils semblent plus motivés par l'idée de me voir trouver un pc que par celle d'améliorer l'accès à leur site...


----------



## JPTK (2 Avril 2007)

flo154 a dit:


> bon eh ben j'y vais de ce click (créer un topic).
> 
> Il semblerait que les personnes que j'ai eu sont les responsables du site (ceux qui ont accès à la modération, qui mettent en ligne les articles et qui sont censés pouvoir régler les bugs... hum).
> Je les recontacterai demain pour en savoir plus (en leur signalant que je suis loin d'être la seule à avoir ce problème) mais ils semblent plus motivés par l'idée de me voir trouver un pc que par celle d'améliorer l'accès à leur site...





Et l'url que j'ai laissé ? Vertbaudet.fr ? C'est pas bon ?


----------



## flo154 (2 Avril 2007)

non vertbaudet.fr c'est le site de la marque et planet.vertbaudet, c'est un site parent avec articles, forums, blogs.
Vertbaudet.fr ne me pose pas de pb non plus, y a que planet qui m...

ps: divoli j'ai suivi ton conseil, j'ai créé un nouveau topic "pb d'accès à l'espace perso d'un site", mais je reste aussi sur ce forum.

en tout cas merci à tous.


----------



## Mr. Pow ! (3 Avril 2007)

Wow ! impressionnant, mon vénérable iBook renaît ! J'ai viré les 3 plugins dont vous parliez et tout est fluide maintenant. Je redécouvre le plaisir de surfer, c'est siouper !  Il faudrait épinglé ce sujet, il est vitale ^_^


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2007)

Mr. Pow ! a dit:


> Wow ! impressionnant, mon vénérable iBook renaît ! J'ai viré les 3 plugins dont vous parliez et tout est fluide maintenant. Je redécouvre le plaisir de surfer, c'est siouper !  Il faudrait épinglé ce sujet, il est vitale ^_^



Effectivement si tout ça se confirme on le fera savoir car nombreux sont les sujets qui parlent de ça de près ou de loin, et perso c'est un vrai gros soulagement !


----------



## Alycastre (3 Avril 2007)

Je confirme... Après 24 h, plus de gel sur Safari et de roue de la mort ....
C'était bien ce plugin Quartz Composer !  
M'a fallu près de 4 mois pour dénicher le fautif  
Ré-installe, ouverture Safe mode etc .....
Mais j'en avais tellement marre de Firefox ... (désolé pour les aficionados*!) cela rend obstiné :sleep:


----------



## tiin (3 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Je confirme... Apr&#232;s 24 h, plus de gel sur Safari et de roue de la mort ....
> C'&#233;tait bien ce plugin Quartz Composer !
> M'a fallu pr&#232;s de 4 mois pour d&#233;nicher le fautif
> R&#233;-installe, ouverture Safe mode etc .....
> *Mais j'en avais tellement marre de Firefox* ... (d&#233;sol&#233; pour les aficionados*!) cela rend obstin&#233; :sleep:



+100000000 

mais je ne comprends pas un truc... moi je n'ai eu a faire aucune manip, safari c'est remis en mode "tout fonctionne" tout seul, sans que je n'ai a intervenir...


----------



## Alycastre (3 Avril 2007)

tiin a dit:


> +100000000
> 
> mais je ne comprends pas un truc... moi je n'ai eu a faire aucune manip, safari c'est remis en mode "tout fonctionne" tout seul, sans que je n'ai a intervenir...



Parce que tu n'as eu *notre* problème ...


----------



## JPTK (3 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Parce que tu n'as eu *notre* problème ...



Ouai dingue, trop bien, je commençais à désespérer ! En plus chez moi, en 1 mois j'ai FF a bien quitté inopinément 5 ou 6 fois, contre 2 fois par moi pour safari, sans parler du manque de réactivité de FF sur un G4 :sleep: 

Faut demander à un rédacteur de faire une petite brève


----------



## apenspel (6 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah génial j'avais oublié que j'avais un bug sur FF qui faisait que 1 fois sur 2 je pouvais pas écrire de texte :rateau::rateau::rateau:


J'ai constaté ça également après vision d'une vidéo en Flash.
Solution : repasser temporairement au Finder.


----------



## JPTK (11 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Pareil ....
> QuartzComposer c'est cela ...
> Le plugin viré date du 02/12/06... Bizarre, sur le Tiger de ma femme, il est de juin 06 !!! Et elle n'as pas de problème .....
> Cette fois, je crois que l'on est *BON*
> ...




J'ai du mal à le croire mais je viens de planter à nouveau... vidéos en flash, ram saturée et hop roue de la mort et impossible e faire quoi que ce soit


----------



## Alycastre (11 Avril 2007)

Tu n'as pas de bol ... mais ce n'est peut-être qu'un hasard et sans rapport avec le problème initial, de mon côté, les plantages sont radicalement stoppés ... 
Croisons les doigts


----------



## JPTK (12 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> Tu n'as pas de bol ... mais ce n'est peut-être qu'un hasard et sans rapport avec le problème initial, de mon côté, les plantages sont radicalement stoppés ...
> Croisons les doigts




J'ai pas l'habitude de planter par hasard :rateau: 
Et puis bon c'était le même contexte... ceci dit j'avais particulièrement chargé la mule donc rien à voir avec avant, c'est actuellement carrément mieux mais bon, peut-être pas parfait quand même, tant pis.


----------



## JPTK (17 Avril 2007)

Plantages repartis comme en 40, je suis deg... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (17 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Plantages repartis comme en 40, je suis deg... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


:rose: :mouais: 
Pas d'bol .... moi j'en ai plus ?
Donne moi le contenu de tes "plug-ins internet, pour voir ...


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> :rose: :mouais:
> Pas d'bol .... moi j'en ai plus ?
> Donne moi le contenu de tes "plug-ins internet, pour voir ...




DRM Plugin.bundle
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
Disabled Plug-Ins
JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
QuickTime Plugin.webplugin
Windows Media Plugin
flashplayer.xpt
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
Flash Player.plugin
NP-PPC-Dir-Shockwave
QuickTime Plugin.plugin
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
AdobePDFViewer.plugin
Java Applet Plugin Enabler
Java Applet.plugin


----------



## Alycastre (18 Avril 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> DRM Plugin.bundle
> VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
> Disabled Plug-Ins
> JavaPluginCocoa.bundle
> ...



Voilà ce que tu as en plus de moi:

DRM Plugin.bundle
VerifiedDownloadPlugin.plugin
Disabled Plug-Ins
RealPlayer Plugin.plugin
Windows Media Plugin
iPhotoPhotocast.plugin
nsIQTScriptablePlugin.xpt
AdobePDFViewer.plugin


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Juin 2007)

P***, c'est vriament la M**** ce truc!
moi aussi, j'etais super addicted à myspace et puis tout roulait nickel!
hier, apres des semaines de ralentissement : PAF!
SAFARI NIQUÉ!
IMpossible de le relancer : il plante au demarrage!
firefoc et supra lent (j'ai envie de tout peter aumarteau!)

je crois que je vais faire du freesbee avec mon p*** de imac!!!!

AU SECOURRRRRRRRS! STEVE?


----------



## Alycastre (4 Juin 2007)

silverkingz design a dit:


> P***, c'est vriament la M**** ce truc!
> moi aussi, j'etais super addicted à myspace et puis tout roulait nickel!
> hier, apres des semaines de ralentissement : PAF!
> SAFARI NIQUÉ!
> ...



Myspace .... Y a une vie après ce genre de site .... :rateau:


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Juin 2007)

et BIM!
AUJOURD'HUI : pareli sur le mac de mon boulot (oops j'ai maté myspace)
y'a un virus que s'y propage ou quoi?
c'est vraiment la merde....
comment faire?
safari quitte dès que je le lance et mes applis quittent une à une!


----------



## Alycastre (4 Juin 2007)

silverkingz design a dit:


> c'est vraiment la merde....
> comment faire?



Tu parles de ces sites ??? ... :rateau:  C'est bien vrai, c'est de la merde !
Que faire ? Ne plus y mettre les pieds, euh le mulot


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Juin 2007)

merci de ton aide


----------

